# 3 Aura Transducers Connection



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

I recently connected 3 auras, wired in series to the left channel of a secondary yamaha receiver that is connected to the HT Yamaha Receiver via a RCA Y Sub cable (i.e one feed to the sub, one to the second receiver for the Auras. Impedance on the secondary receiver/amp is 6 ohms. I connected the RCA out from the Y sub cable to the input on the secondary receiver as DVD and connected the Auras via the LFE sub-out ( it has a speaker connector and an rca connector). Performance is less than optimal. Feedback welcome?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

In what areas do you feel performance is lacking? What is the total impedance of the speaker load after series wiring?


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Volume has to be at max on the secondary receiver to get any effective response. The impedance load is 12 ohms.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, you are halving the signal from the LFE at the start, so you may need to boost the LFE on the main source by 3 or 4 dB to compensate, that should help a little.

the only other thing I can think of is that maybe there's some sort of crossover or filter on the secondary receiver that chopping the signal, so it is very low, hence you needing the very high signal on the amp to get any output.

Make sure the speakers on the secondary receiver are set to large or turn off any crossover function and that should send full range to the auras.

Good luck.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Not aware of any crossover issue. I have checked the set-up and the front speakers on the secondary receiver are set to large. It just might be that the auras only provide a little ressonance. I don't have any experience with them?
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check for things like "midnight mode" or "bass limiter" or other features that are designed to cut the bass off during late night sessions (presuming the owner has neighbors they don't want to annoy  )

I had a customer give me a callback saying his sub was broken because there was no bass -- I went over there and he had inadvertently turned on the midnight mode (or whatever they call it) on his Onkyo receiver. The button was right next to something else and he accidentally hit it. 2 minute fix. I felt bad charging him $50 for the visit (just kidding, I did that follow-up for free)


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a night mode - but it was not selected. I increased the bass output in the settings and it has resulted in a better response. I am thinking I will recalibrate the system with the split y cable on the main HT receiver. The Yamaha HT receiver has a YPAO automated mic system for establishing speaker size, distances, timing etc. It was set prior to adding the auras. It may double the output to the subs given that the LFE is cut in half.


----------

